# Conibear Traps for fox and yotes



## BuckBuster76

Has anyone ever used conibear type traps to trap coyote and fox. I have some 280s and 330s and was reading about cubby sets for fox and coyote using conibears. I was wondering if anyone had tried it or had any input on the matter.


----------



## Fur-minator

Not legal in Michigan on dry land. Unless of course you were going to make your cubby more than 4 ft off the ground which would be difficult to catch a K9.


----------



## old school

Fur-minator said:


> Not legal in Michigan on dry land. Unless of course you were going to make your cubby more than 4 ft off the ground which would be difficult to catch a K9.


How about a grey gox


----------



## Fur-minator

old school said:


> How about a grey gox


I said "difficult" not imposible.


----------



## old school

Fur-minator said:


> I said "difficult" not imposible.


I know, I just have a hard time not taking it when given an opportunity


----------



## BuckBuster76

so is it legal to use conibears for **** on dryland in baited bucket sets?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

If they are the right size and the setup is right.

http://www.statehuntandfishregs.com/MI/mihunt09/pageflip.html

page 22


----------



## Gander Club

Just don't do it! We don't need the bad press when you kill someones dog. There are much better ways to catch a fox or coyote.


----------



## Mister ED

Gander Club said:


> Just don't do it! We don't need the bad press when you kill someones dog. There are much better ways to catch a fox or coyote.




Legal or not it shouldn't matter ... it is not a good idea for that size of a connie to be set out of water. Even when following the regs for ***** ... please be attentive as to where you are setting them, do not set them in areas where a dog/cat could be.


----------



## 9

> I have some *280s and 330s *and was reading about cubby sets for fox and coyote using conibears. I was wondering if anyone had tried it or had any input on the matter.


Buckbuster, do you reside here in MI? If you do, please go to the www.michigan.gov/dnr site and read the section on trapping in this State. When folks start talking about using 280's & 330's out of water here in MI, I get real concerned that somebody hasn't done their homework!:16suspect


----------



## griffondog

Buckbuster do not set 280 or 330 body grippers on dry land only water. They can only be set 4 foot above the ground and your not going to catch a coyote or fox up there.

Griff


----------



## FREEPOP

It's agaisnt the law and the odds of you ending up losing your hunting and trapping rights are way better than catching a canine in a body gripper :Modified_:tsk:


----------



## BuckBuster76

I thought it seemed a little risky when i was reading about it online and wondered if it might be something that was frowned upon, but i had also seen conversations on this web page about using cons for **** so i wanted to see what you guys had to say. Dont worry, i will keep them in the water, thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## [email protected]

I always thought the understanding that it had to be 4 ft off the ground for a 220 and bigger on state land only and that private land was exempt. I have set many 220's on the ground on private land for **** and such. If I am wrong let me know too.


----------



## Mister ED

Regulations were changed for this year. Anything over a 220 is not legal on any land. There are also new laws regarding trail sets, bucket/box sets. 

Go to the link Rusty posted above and then to page #22. I don't use many, so don't have the regs memorized.

You can thank several of the guys from the MTPCA (most are members here as well) for battling so that the regs were not more restrictive.


----------



## Rmany

old school said:


> I know, I just have a hard time not taking it when given an opportunity


 I used a live havahart trap last year with lettuce and also green apples.Maybe I should have bought a camo tarp or green solid etc. maybe i should have set it out all night closer to burrow. I live in a residential area.I am sure neighbors have pets,but their kept in their own yard,not running around loose.I have read in places a conibear is not legal in Michigan,is that so?Any advice from successful trappers would be very much appreciated!


----------



## sourdough44

Yes, bad ju ju setting large conibears on dry land, today. Just FYI, I used to set 330's on dry land for ***** back in the 70's, caught skunks too. We never did catch any dog in the semi-remote area we trapped. I wouldn't do it today.

I think most fox & coyote are very unlikely to stick their head in a conibear, not saying it's impossible.


----------



## Mister ED

Rmany said:


> I used a live havahart trap last year with lettuce and also green apples.Maybe I should have bought a camo tarp or green solid etc. maybe i should have set it out all night closer to burrow. I live in a residential area.I am sure neighbors have pets,but their kept in their own yard,not running around loose.I have read in places a conibear is not legal in Michigan,is that so?Any advice from successful trappers would be very much appreciated!


Rmany - Starting a new thread will surely get you more help than replying (somewhat off topic) to a 4 yr old thread.


----------

